
Analyze Git repositories with pandas: git-pandas - wdm0006
http://www.willmcginnis.com/2015/12/25/git-pandas-v0-0-5-coverage-py-risk/
======
masukomi
:( I was hoping for visualizations based on cute black and white bears.

~~~
wdm0006
I'm not proud of the amount of time I just spent searching for a picture of
panda bear on github to use in an example. I was not successful.

